# my betta is stuttering/shivering



## Ana6 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have a new Betta. He seems happy, except sometimes when he swims the motion is jerky. It looks a bit like he is shivering. I cannot see any parasites on his body. Can jerky/stuttery swimming just be normal?

Housing 
What size is your tank? 10G
What temperature is your tank? 80
Does your tank have a filter? Y
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? N
Is your tank heated? Y
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? pellets and freeze dried blood worms
How often do you feed your betta fish? 2ce daily, a few pellets

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? 2ce weekly
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 20
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? salt, conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: don't know
Nitrate: DK
pH: about 7
Hardness: DK
Alkalinity: DK

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? He is new. He arrived with a torn fin, which I am monitoring for now but haven't treated. 

How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)? 6 months


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

One of my bettas swims like that. He's in a 10 gallon as well. He's got very large heavy fins, so it's the best he can do to try to swim fast.


----------



## Ana6 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks. Mine has large fins too. Come to think of it, the "stuttering" was way worse before I baffled the filter. Your post is reassuring.


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah, I'm glad I was able to help  Glad you baffled the filter. I had to baffle mine when he stopped swimming


----------

